# Power rack.



## RedEye (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a power rack (unsure if that is the right name) to do 5x5 workouts.

I have found loads of racks and bars and weights and am slightly confused at what I should be looking for.

Are there any brands I should avoid or any features that are a must have?

Any help will be gratefully received.


----------



## The Torturer (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll join in as I have the exact same question 

C'mon guys help out a couple of newbies :tongue:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

A good power rack will have solid safety bars capable of holding several hundred KG and space on the rungs to be able to set it up to do OHP. If it is a good sturdy one then it will have somewhere to do pullups on it.

For a decent one you are looking at anywhere from £250-£1,000


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

RedEye said:


> I'm looking at getting a power rack (unsure if that is the right name) to do 5x5 workouts.
> 
> I have found loads of racks and bars and weights and am slightly confused at what I should be looking for.
> 
> ...


Powerhouse. Co. UK

Cf475 rack

Flat bench

Olympic weight set

Looking at £700

They offer finance

Buy and get lifting


----------



## RedEye (Oct 25, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251109111588&index=19&nav=SEARCH&nid=48650287345

This seems like a potential option.

Clearly an Olympic bar and weights is also needed.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I've just got a power rack, and rather than buy an all new Olympic weights setup, I'm going to buy the York Beefy Bar, it's standard diameter, takes about 150kg and is only around £30. A lot cheaper than buying an Oly set!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I've just got a power rack, and rather than buy an all new Olympic weights setup, I'm going to buy the York Beefy Bar, it's standard diameter, takes about 150kg and is only around £30. A lot cheaper than buying an Oly set!


Yeah i did the same got a York 7' bar off amazon about £30

I have over 300kgs of 1" diameter plates so not going to start again!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Make your own, this is one I made, just teaching my mate to squat in this one (its his first time). Its tight to the wall cos I dont have much space but it does the job for me. Its only 3"x3" timber. Pretty easy to make.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Yeah i did the same got a York 7' bar off amazon about £30
> 
> I have over 300kgs of 1" diameter plates so not going to start again!


Yep, exactly the same. How much weight have you had on the Beefy Bar? If it'll do up to 180kg I'll probably never need more!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Yep, exactly the same. How much weight have you had on the Beefy Bar? If it'll do up to 180kg I'll probably never need more!


About 150kgs flexs well but flexs with 40kg on it!


----------



## RedEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I've just got a power rack, and rather than buy an all new Olympic weights setup, I'm going to buy the York Beefy Bar, it's standard diameter, takes about 150kg and is only around £30. A lot cheaper than buying an Oly set!


That sounds like a good option, good suggestion.


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone know how long the sleeves are for the beefy bar, or how many plates you can fit on either side??

Many thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

puurboi said:


> A good power rack will have solid safety bars capable of holding several hundred KG and space on the rungs to be able to set it up to do OHP. If it is a good sturdy one then it will have somewhere to do pullups on it.
> 
> For a decent one you are looking at anywhere from £250-£1,000


How many people can lift several hundred KG?? Lets get a bit real!!

IMO if it holds 200kg, it's enough for the vast majority of lifters.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How many people can lift several hundred KG?? Lets get a bit real!!
> 
> IMO if it holds 200kg, it's enough for the vast majority of lifters.


200kg is several hundred kg fyi.

Though yes, anythign up to 200-30kg is enough for most people... but a power cage is an investment that will last you literally decades if cared for right.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

puurboi said:


> 200kg is several hundred kg fyi.
> 
> Though yes, anythign up to 200-30kg is enough for most people... but a power cage is an investment that will last you literally decades if cared for right.


For my information, yes I am not the brightest spark and therefore I had a quick look on Google since I was always led to think a couple is 2, a few is perhaps 2-4 and several is 4-7 perhaps but hey I was wrong going by Google, it turns out that several is more than 2 so it looks like we both got it wrong?


----------

